# Ad-hoc... hardware or software limitation?



## TheCheeks (Sep 10, 2011)

So the spec sheet on Amazon says you cannot join ad-hoc networks. Is this a hardware limitation or just the software? If I put CM on Fire, could I possibly tether to my phone? That's the biggest deal-breaker on whether or not I pick one up. Thanks!

Edit: Decided to search XDA and apparently there is a fix for the Fire OS (whatever it's called) so I'm assuming CM7 has it unlocked by default. Awesome.


----------



## jendol (Jan 1, 2012)

this is similar to what happened to apple iphone, where jailbreaking becomes alternative for people wanting to get more from their gadgets


----------



## Sergeant82d (Dec 28, 2011)

Unless I am misunderstanding the term, ad-hoc means connecting to another wireless device, such as a laptop. I have had no problem whatever connecting through my cell phone, even before I rooted my KF.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandywineITS (Dec 27, 2011)

PDANet: http://junefabrics.com/android/

Supports both USB Tether and Bluetooth DUN. Just dont try to use bluetooth on Kindle w/CM7, it'll lock it up.

Available on the Market here: https://market.andro...i5oZWxwZXIiXQ..


----------



## Houndog101 (Dec 18, 2011)

TheCheeks said:


> So the spec sheet on Amazon says you cannot join ad-hoc networks. Is this a hardware limitation or just the software? If I put CM on Fire, could I possibly tether to my phone? That's the biggest deal-breaker on whether or not I pick one up. Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Decided to search XDA and apparently there is a fix for the Fire OS (whatever it's called) so I'm assuming CM7 has it unlocked by default. Awesome.


Go over to XDA, theres a whole thread devoted to this,, You get ZT-180 ad-hoc switcher off the market, allows you to switch to adhoc mode and back to infrastructure mode.. Thats how I teher mine to use gps..


----------

